# Pressemeldung: Angelkurs Soester Sportanglerverein



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2006)

*Presseinformation*

Angelkurs

Der Soester Sportanglerverein 1922 e.V. führt ab Samstag, dem 18. Februar 2006  wieder seinen Vorbereitungskurs zum Erwerb des Landesfischereischeines durch.

Der Kurs findet an 7 bis 8 Samstagen in der Zeit von 15.00 bis 17.30 Uhr im Studieninstitut für Kommunale Verwaltung Soest, Aldegreverwall 24, 59494 Soest statt.

Während den theoretischen Unterrichten vermittelt Kursleiter Andreas Kroll das notwendige Wissen z. B. über die Fachbereiche der allgemeinen Fischkunde, speziellen Fischkunde, Umwelt und Tierschutz, Gerätekunde und Gesetzeskunde.
Diese Themengebiete umfassen ca. 650 prüfungsrelevante Fragen, welche der Kursleiter mit den Kursteilnehmen ausführlich erläutert.
Ein weiteres Schwerpunktthema ist die Fischerkennung, wobei es gilt 47 verschiedene Fischarten anhand von Bildern zu unterscheiden.

Zusätzlich werden 2 praktische Unterrichte an den Gewässern des Soester Sportanglervereines durchgeführt, wobei der Kursleiter mit seinen Team-Mitgliedern des Soester Sportanglervereines den waidgerechten Umgang mit dem Lebewesen „Fisch“, das Verhalten am Gewässer und die verschiedenen Angeltechniken praxisnah erläutert.

Die Prüfung vor der unteren Fischereibehörde des Kreises Soest findet am 
12. bzw. 13. Mai 2006 im Kreishaus Soest statt.

Nähere Infos und Anmeldungen nimmt der Kursleiter Andreas Kroll im Geschäft AngelSpezi-Soest, Rostockweg 1, 59494 Soest oder unter Rufnummer 
02921-34 40 50 bis zum 10. Februar 2006 entgegen.


----------

